# i am MAC NC 40, what color shade can I use??



## I_Love_Buffy (Aug 24, 2005)

I know Beyonce despites that she has a dark skin, she looks good in blonde hair color, but I think i will look weird with yellow hair. I need a recommendation on what color should i use for my hair.
Thanks!


----------



## Shawna (Aug 29, 2005)

I think the best thing to do would be to find a hairdresser you trust and ask them.  You definitely don't want it to look yellow.  You want more of a caramel colour.  I am pale (NC15) but have really dark hair, and I find the caramel works best with dark hair.  Post pics if you get it done.


----------

